# Frogtoberfest II - October 19th



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Black Jungle invites you to the ORIGINAL Frogtoberfest: Frogtoberfest!
Join us for our 2nd Annual FrogtoberFest! Saturday, October 19th, 11-5 at Black Jungle's retail store in western Massachusetts.

SAVE an Additional 20% OFF Our Lowest Prices!! That means if it's already discounted, you will get an additional 20% discount at the register!

Meet our special Guest Speaker: Ed Kowalski, well known herpetologist and former keeper at the Philadelphia Zoo who will be offering a presentation on Amphibian Nutrition. 

Meet Frog Enthusiasts from around New England and beyond!

Free Food & Drinks! Check out Richard's pulled pork sandwiches and my mom's homemade chili! Or, just have a couple of hot dogs and a snack.

Free Dart Frog T-Shirt to the first 50 customers!* 

*$25 minimum purchase required. Limit one per customer. Limited quantities & sizes available. Get yours while they last!
($250 T-shirt design contest winner: Emily Burke!)

FUNDRAISING AUCTION!
We would like to extend a special thanks to artist Ted R. Kahn © 2013 for allowing us to reproduce his artwork seen here for our fundraising auction at Frogtoberfest II hosted by Black Jungle Terrarium Supply in Turners Falls, Massachusetts. 100% of funding will be donated to Tesoros de Colombia for their sustainable amphibian conservation program. Each of the following images will be printed onto a 3' x 3' vinyl stock with hemmed edges and grommets in each corner. They will be auctioned off individually as frog room collectible decorations. Ted R. Kahn is the executive director of the Neotropical Conservation Foundation designs and implements conservation projects to protect vanishing amphibians, reptiles and their habitats through community based initiatives. neotropicalconservation | Andes Amazon Mesoamerica Amphibians

Our tropical Greenhouse is packed full of exotic tropical plants where epiphytes are everywhere draping from the rafters throughout it! Beware of the Carnivorous Plants that sit and await an ambush for their prey! You might be surprised to see a Kookabura, Toucans, Lorikeet Parrots or other fascinating fauna among the flora!

One Day Only this Fall! Save an additional 20% Off Everything we sell...

Lots of Poison Dart Frogs
Terrariums - Lowest Prices!
(Pre-Order to assure the size you want will be in stock - 
Rainchecks will be issued if the size is sold out)
Vivarium Supplies
Fruit Flies
Exotic Tropical Plants
Orchids (New larger selection!)
Ant Plants
Carnivorous Plants
Coral & Frags
Gift Items & More!

BONUS: Do you like Jack-O-Lanterns? Our village of Turners Falls will close up the main street as it transforms into a big street party and hosts the areas annual Pumpkinfest that afternoon! Plan to stay into the evening to sample the local brew and tastes of the town. There will be live music and street vendors too! What a better way to spend your time in New England? Frogtoberfest & Pumpkinfest!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~


Pumpkinfest 2013 will be held on Saturday, October 19!
Mission
To showcase the quality of life in Franklin County, and encourage tourism, community spirit, and residency.
Description
ALL THE INFO YOU NEED about Pumpkinfest is right here!

The fourth annual Pumpkinfest will be held on Saturday, October 19, 2013 on Avenue A in Turners Falls. The event is FREE to the public. Just bring cash for food, beer, and fun! The event runs from 2-9pm, with FREE shuttling from Turners Falls High School and Sheffield School! 

The event takes place on public property, and thus dogs are permitted at this event. However, for the safety of all guests (and the animals being stepped on!) we suggest not bringing them. 

Costumes are also permitted - and encouraged!

Guests are encouraged to bring carved and painted pumpkins. They can be brought starting at 10am in front of St. Kaz on Avenue A. The other pumpkin station, located on 3rd St, opens at 12pm.

For information on being a vendor, or for general information, contact Michael Nelson, Event Organizer at [email protected] or 522-0712

For beer tent info, contact Chad Cadran, Beer Tent Chairman at 512-9432

To be an entertainer, contact Scott Kuzmeskus, Entertainment Chairman at [email protected] or 824-8069


Our very gracious 2013 Event Sponsors!

Lefty’s Brewery
Berkshire Brewing Company
Element Brewery
Kuzmeskus Bus Company
PDP Productions
A-1 Enterprises
All States Materials Group
M & M Removal Service
Hilltown Tents
WHAI 98.3
Bear Country 95.3
Greenfield Co-operative Bank
Davenport Trucking
Greenfield Savings Bank
Florence Savings Bank
Franklin County Agricultural Society
Montague Elks
Young's Excavating
Jim Graves
Lisa's Handcrafted Soap
Chandler's Tavern
F.L. Roberts
Second Street Bakery
Home Depot
Franklin County Boat Club
All the community members who have donated to the event

Main Stage in Peskeompskut Park
2 - 3pm Lake Side Drive
3:20 - 4:20pm Ruby's Complaint
4:40 - 5:40pm Even Speak
6 - 7:20pm Curly Fingers Dupree
7:40 - 9pm Radio Vendetta

Avenue A Stage at 4th Street Skinner Park
2-3pm Five Seven
3:20 - 4:20pm Funklynator
4:40 - 5:40pm Tommy Fuentes Band
6 - 7:30pm Lord Jeff

Performance Stage at 3rd Street
4-5pm North County Line Dancers
5-6pm Zumba Dancers
6pm - Jae Roberge Fire Dancer 

River Stage 
2-3pm Corki and Ken Demers
3:20 - 4:20pm Strange Men
4:40 - 5:40pm Tone Arms
6 - 7pm Sandy Bailey
7:20 - 8:20pm Willy and the Poor Boys


Food Vendors:

Grumpys Pantry – hot dogs, chicken fingers, clam chowder, chili
First Congo Church Montague – fried dough, donuts, cider
Antonio’s Pizza – pizza and drinks
Cliffs Smoking BBQ – pulled pork, brisket, turkey legs, chowder
Turners Falls High School All Sports Boosters – baked potatoes
Our Lady of Czestochowa – kielbasa, polish pastries, shrimp corn chowder
Hearty Eats – vegan, gluten free, lactose free meals
Double D Concessions – cotton candy
The Bakers oven – wood fired pizza
Girls Club of Greenfield – penguins (frozen, chocolate cheesecake)
Mo’s Fudge – fudge, fudge apples
American Red Cross – caramel apples, spiced hot cider
Scoop Shack – ice cream, cider, fried dough
First Congo Church Shelburne – corn chowder, cider, pumpkin pie
Maple Valley 4-H – ice cream, frozen yogurt, sorbet
Davie’s Dogs – hot dogs, kielbasa
M + G Kettle Korn – kettle korn, lemonade
Northfield Elementary PTO – pumpkin baked goods
Big Cheese crafts – knit and crochet clothing, accessories and toys
Pizza to the People – vegetarian local organic pizza
Natalie’s – fried chicken, pumpkin fritters
Our Family Farms – milk and cookies
RJ’s Famous – fries, hotdogs, steak subs, popcorn chicken
Burrito Rojo – burritos, tacos
Chander’s Restaurant – clam chowder, apple crisp, pumpkin cupcake
Turners Falls Pizza House – pizza
Bergie’s Fresh Cut Fries – French fries, sweet potato fries
Black Cow Burger – burgers
Franklin County Boat Club – chili, clam chowder, popcorn
Friends of Gill – apple pies
Montague Center Fire – burgers, dogs, chili
Bit of Luck 4-H – water, coffee, chips
Sunrise Farms – maple syrup, maple candy, maple cream, maple sugar
Diemand Farm – pulled turkey, turkey legs, vegan chili
Montague Parks and Rec – pumpkin cotton candy
Harbor Dogs – donuts, hot dogs
Taste of Thai – chicken pad thai, fried rice, noodles, eggrolls
Randy Crochier – pumpkin fries
Rotary Club – cookies
Fanelli Amusements – fried dough
Mike’s Snacks – fried Oreos, slushies

Craft Vendors:

Erica Dobosz crafts – jewelry, rings, necklaces, bracelets, earrings
Nancy Emery – walking sticks, crochet items, jewelry
From the Falls – handmade jewelry
Cozy Home Critters – handmade pet beds, pet toys, treats
Gypsie Pottery – ceramic goods, coasters, jewelry, mugs
Yellow Wolf Catering – handmade jewelry and accessories
TLValle Woodworking – woodworking crafts including chairs and tables
Krazy Krafters – crocheted, quilted, knitted items
Paparazzi Jewelry – jewelry and accessories
Spring’s Beaded Things – magnets, handmade crafts, holiday jewelry, bracelets, earrings, necklaces
Kim Shaw – picture frames, pocketbooks, bracelets and beads
Lisa’s Handcrafted Soap 
Deb Peterson Designs - earrings, ornaments, painted gourds and sachets
Dragonfly Designs – beaded spiders, dragonflies, stuffed animals, pillows
Avenue A Arts – handmade jewelry, photos, instruments, collectibles
John’s Leather Bags 
Catherine Yolanda Jewelry 
Don Raymond – jewelry, crystals, rocks, glass blown witch balls
Sunrise Gift House – table lamps, salt/pepper shakers, dream catchers
Glass Wings and Gypsy Things – kids costumes, masks, Halloween décor, jewelry, crowns
Jewelry by Tessa – jewelry and wine corkboards

Vendors with Raffles:

A Friend to Friend – raffles for a new swing at Unity Park
International FoxG1 Foundation – 50/50 raffle and raffle baskets
Jill Harrington Hanzalik Memorial Fund 


Services and Good Vendors:

ACD Women's Fitness Center
Sports Rehabilitation Massage by Jocelyn
Mary Kay products
Franklin County Radio Control Club
M & M Removal Service
Unique Sands – create sand bottles
Macaroni Kid – craft activities for kids
Montague Energy Committee 
Avon Products
Andy’s Toys – balloons, toys, light-ups
Bill Petravage Memorial Foundation – glow necklaces and bracelets
Jackie the Face and Eye – facepainting
Co-op Power
Kassatly Children’s Toys – lightup wands, glow products, bubble blowers
Our Lady of Peace Church – kids games
Loot – balloons and loot
Relay For Life Team Effort – hair wraps, tattoos
Mass Motorcycle Association
Farren Care Center
Grace Church
Montague Board of Health – flu shots
Pooh’s Antiques – tye dye sweatshirts, collectible items, posters
The Country Players – prince/princess makeovers, costumes, facepainting, tattoos
Mutton and Mead – t-shirts, mugs
Montague Elks
A2Z Sales
Turners Falls Fire – safety info
Girl Scouts

Breweries:

Lefty's 
Berkshire Brewing
Element
The People's Pint


----------

